# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  John and Johanna

## Tu-160

What about these two names? Is Johanna feminine version of John or it is completely another name?

----------


## joysof

I don't think Johanna is a particularly common name in English - I only know it from the Bob Dylan song. Joanna, Joanne and Joan are much more standard 'feminine versions' of John.

----------


## smithnweson

i htink your thinking of joanna

----------


## TexasMark

I knew a "Johnna" here in the US -- American, but there may have been some scandinavian connection way back in her family.

----------


## TiaraNEug

Just for the record...I know a bunch of Johannas....maybe it's where you're at...?

----------


## Kamion

Johanna is a pretty common name here. I don

----------


## BlackMage

> What about these two names? Is Johanna feminine version of John or it is completely another name?

 Johanna is the feminine version of Johan? 
I know that Joanna is the feminine version of Joe.
I dont know that John has a common feminine version.

----------


## луговой лютик

J

----------


## Aaa

you forgot Jean

----------


## SashaT

I live in the US and I know quite a few girls named Johannah, but as far as I know, Johannah isn't the necessarily THE feminine equivalent of John.  As a matter of fact I think the name Jane is far more associated with John. I don't know if everyone agrees with me, but that is one American's opinion.  ::

----------


## Pravit

This thread has been revived from the dead far too many times.

----------


## VendingMachine

I went to school with a Turkish girl called Johanna... No, Pravit did.

----------


## brett

What's the feminine of Pravit?  Should I start a thread? :P

----------


## DDT

> What's the feminine of Pravit?  Should I start a thread? :P

 Pravette.

----------


## Friendy

> Originally Posted by brett  What's the feminine of Pravit?  Should I start a thread? :P   Pravette.

   ::  
But let me present another hypothesis: Pravit is the third person singular present of the verb "править" and since it's the same for all genders the female variant would be Правит as well.  Btw, that also proves that Pravit is a Russian name.  ::

----------


## Pravit

> Originally Posted by DDT        Originally Posted by brett  What's the feminine of Pravit?  Should I start a thread? :P   Pravette.     
> But let me present another hypothesis: Pravit is the third person singular present of the verb "править" and since it's the same for all genders the female variant would be Правит as well.  Btw, that also proves that Pravit is a Russian name.

 Правительство правит. http://www.kkz.ru/about/diploms/Pravit.jpg 
I do seem to remember one Turkish fellow from my school days by the name of...

----------

